# Droid RAZR HD



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/02/droid-razr-hd-appears-in-its-glory-thanks-to-another-forum/

What do you guys think? Sticking with Motorola for your next phone? I'm getting it, encrypted bootloader or not. We won't be seeing a new Android version for a good amount of time, and if it comes with JB I'm set. Great radios, build quality, near stock software, virtual buttons, HD screen, great battery, and a good processor. I can't go wrong by getting this...hopefully. And if its bootloader is unlockable it'll pretty much be an upgraded Galaxy Nexus. Perfect.


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> And if its bootloader is unlockable it'll pretty much be an upgraded Galaxy Nexus. Perfect.


Pretty big "if" there, buddy. I wouldn't count your betting money yet.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Bought the og droid razr under eerily similar assumptions and IFs... Only to be blatantly slapped in the face...

No more Motorola for me until they SIGNIFICANTLY change their business practices.

Gave my razr to my fiancee. Bought a nexus. Never looked back.

Even un-liked Motorola Mobility page on Facebook (only to make it official) lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I want a GSM version of the Motorola Photon Q.

Is that too much?..


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I want a GSM version of the Motorola Photon Q.
> 
> Is that too much?..


Aren't LTE phones GSM capable? At least the Rezound was.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> Aren't LTE phones GSM capable? At least the Rezound was.


LTE is a band of gsm iirc. Doesn't mean that all have the quad-band gsm radio though.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

LTE is 4G GSM and uses different bands/technologies. As for "GSM-capable LTE phones", VZW's Galaxy Nexus is also LTE-enabled, but it just doesn't have GSM at all. Sure, "normally" you'd have a GSM transceiver that supports 2G, 3G (UMTS/HSPA) and 4G (LTE). But Verizon and Sprint's devices mostly use MDM6600 that's either GSM or CDMA, and LTE is provided by a separate transceiver.

The Rezound is a Global device, as is Photon Q, but I've about had it with CDMA retardation and "Global" stuff. A pure GSM device doesn't have even half of shit that is going on with Global phones. Look at CM9's telephony framework.

Basically if I get the Photon Q, I'll be stuck in a community similar to this one where 99% of the users generally share the "who cares about GSM" point of view. These devices are carrier exclusive and made primarily for CDMA/CDMA+LTE usage, and, well, you get the idea.

I'm hoping for an XT897/XT898 (basically GSM versions of the DROID4, refer to AT&T's XT896) hitting Europe. I don't even really need LTE as we get 42Mbps downstream on HSPA no problems.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I don't even really need LTE as we get 42Mbps downstream on HSPA no problems.


Braggart.

Some days I wish I could get the officers and boards of directors of AT&T and Verizon all together in one room and shove toothpicks under their fingernails until they adopt customer-friendly policies and price structures.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, you either get a download cap (usually without upload caps) and 42 Mbps, or no caps and lots of throttling. It's not all sparkles in Europe, too.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

As far as using Verizon's devices on GSM networks, we recently discovered Verizon's Galaxy S3 variant actually supports HSPA+ on multiple bands (and it even seems to be unlocked out of the box- that, or it requires a generic unlock code like 1234 if I'm not mistaken).

So, it's a possibility of having the next Motorola device support it as well, but Motorola has seemed to be partial to the OMAP SoCs, and I'm honestly not sure about the radios on them.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

It's still suboptimal. First, there's the problem of importing (USPS ban on Lithium batteries, anyone?), then there's the problem of developer support that I mentioned above.

The user base of a Verizon device is about 99% CDMA users + 1% GSM. Same can be said about developers, which leads to that "who cares about GSM" issue. I used to get that response a lot here on RootzWiki back in 2011 and onwards.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> The user base of a Verizon device is about 99% CDMA users + 1% GSM. Same can be said about developers, which leads to that "who cares about GSM" issue. I used to get that response a lot here on RootzWiki back in 2011 and onwards.


I don't think it's so much of a "who cares" as none of us can test and (most) gsm user's don't provide anything more than "it doesn't work, fix it". That's what leads to the "who cares" because it's rather hard to fix something that you can't test and no one wants to give feedback/logs.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> I don't think it's so much of a "who cares" as none of us can test and (most) gsm user's don't provide anything more than "it doesn't work, fix it". That's what leads to the "who cares" because it's rather hard to fix something that you can't test and no one wants to give feedback/logs.


hey, I'm here, I can provide logs me because now I have a stable running CM9, I'm testing a new file battd, which has worked better than the original, if anyone is interested, I can share what I have found.

CM9 20120726 & bootmenu.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, quite a few times I still got that reaction even after posting logs and/or possible solutions (though that was long ago). And the argument some of the developers (not necessarily on RW) used was “all our users are on CDMA” and the likes. But I digress.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well, quite a few times I still got that reaction even after posting logs and/or possible solutions (though that was long ago). And the argument some of the developers (not necessarily on RW) used was "all our users are on CDMA" and the likes. But I digress.


ok, no problem, both are GSM users, so we can share our ideas and maybe improve CM9 or MIUI for GSM users


----------

